# Ginger my love



## Paulalovesgoldies (May 26, 2018)

Our beauty for 13 years passed away suddenly on Wednesday, we are so grateful to have had her unconditional love and devotion.. her father George passed 3 years ago.. I'm in shock and keep “ seeing” her everywhere, she followed me a lot..time will heal but this really hurts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Ginger, what a beautiful girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Ginger, she was a beautiful girl. 

Run free precious girl.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry you've lost your beautiful girl. You're in my thoughts today.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of you sweet Ginger. May she Rest In Peace and you find some solace in her beautiful memories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

I am so very sorry about Ginger!! My Smooch and Snobear will watch over her.
I've added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7572985


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. It does sometimes seem their spirit lingers and you sense them in the room or think you glimpse them. It sounds like she had a life filled with love.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

May Gingers spirit soar high and free while her great memories cushion your loss at this time. You gave her a great life and that is why she loved you beyond compare. I hope time helps you feel better soon.
Godspeed to Ginger.

dlm ny country

“Dogs … are constant reminders that life reveals the best of itself when we live fully in the moment and extend our unconditional love. And it is very true, that the most tender, uncomplicated, most generous part of our being blossoms, without any effort, when it comes to the love of a dog.” —Maira Kalman


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 13 years is a great milestone. Enjoy your memories and let those memories help you thru this difficult time.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl. Since we lost our three unexpectedly in quick succession last year, it was particularly hard to go from three big dogs to none. Our whole home was arranged and outfitted for the dogs. It seemed sad and empty, even with our pride of cats. 
A few days after we’d lost our third boy, I had our favorite picture of the three of them made into a large canvas picture and then had a smaller one made of a single photo of each of them, and then hung the arrangement in the den where we spend most of our time. I was afraid it would be a sad reminder but they make us smile each time we look at them and feel comforted by still having them close. 
I understand how hard it is to lose a loved member of the family, but her face is the face of a girl that knew she was loved and treasured and that loved her family back. Lucky girl.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Ginger. My prayers are with you. I lost two dogs over the last 8 months and I know they are here whether I can see them or not.
I hope all your precious memories will help you through this difficult time.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.


----------

